

Top Gear's Budget Bond Submarine Car  - 001sky
http://www.beaulieu.co.uk/news/top-gear-budget-bond-submarine-car
<i>Features extendable rear dive planes, electrically-powered rear thrusters, a double skinned passenger compartment, a roof hatch for access and a cunning ballast system which involved filling the tyres with concrete.</i>
======
001sky
_Features extendable rear dive planes, electrically-powered rear thrusters, a
double skinned passenger compartment, a roof hatch for access and a cunning
ballast system which involved filling the tyres with concrete._

